

Apple two-step protection won’t protect your data - cramforce
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/05/icloud-users-take-note-apple-two-step-protection-wont-protect-your-data/

======
IBM
What exactly would be the benefit of two-factor if you aren't in physical
possession of your device? If someone had your username and password two-
factor wouldn't protect you anyway because the code would be sent to it.

~~~
thamer
Google's two-factor auth has several backup mechanisms: you can print a list
of single-use codes[1] or use a backup phone[2].

[1]
[https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/1187538?hl=en&top...](https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/1187538?hl=en&topic=2784804&ctx=topic)
[2]
[https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/1188780?hl=en&top...](https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/1188780?hl=en&topic=2784804&ctx=topic)

------
giancarlostoro
How disappointing, we're at a time where security is a major impact on our
lives. Why would they not at least try a little harder to make us feel secure
at least a little? Ah well, there's always flip phones.

------
mukundmr
What is the point of a May 2013 article? Do we believe nothing has changed in
between?

~~~
JoshTheGeek
Nothing has changed, this is how Apple's 2FA still works. It's relevant
because this is how the celebrity hacking happened this weekend: their
passwords were brute forced, and they didn't need to break the 2FA as well
because it is only needed to make purchases.

